# HFEA Open Authority Meeting



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

*Open Authority Meeting - London*
Our next Open Authority meeting will be held in *Central London on the 21 March

*At Authority meetings, members of the Authority discuss and determine HFEA policy and practice on a wide range of issues relating to its regulatory role, assisted conception treatments and human embryo research. 
The decisions the Authority makes are central to the work of the clinics and research centres that we license and matter to thousands of fertility patients across the UK.

For further information or to register, email: *[email protected]*


----------



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

The agenda for the next open Authority meeting is now available to view online.

Topics to be discussed include:
[list type=disc]
[*] Anonymised Register
[*] Mitochondria Consultation
[*] Approach to the National Donation Strategy Group
[/list] For the full agenda view: http://www.hfea.gov.uk/7099.html

Our open Authority meetings are free and are open to members of the public and to all clinic staff. Places are limited so you need to register your attendance.

For further information or how to register email: *[email protected]*


----------

